# Maddie and Tommy need help



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

</span></span></span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just to let everyone know that Cindy did contact us to get permission for this donation request.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 24 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733829


> Just to let everyone know that Cindy did contact us to get permission for this donation request.[/B]


 Cindy It braks my heart to see Tommy You know i really bonded with him while i had him for you PLEASE you all if you can help this little sweetheart


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

although the .23 designates it ,if you donate via paypal look to the left for "Add special instructions to seller" thats the only place I saw to put "for maddie and tommy"


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks, Joe For mentioning that. I am hoping they will set up a separate link. No donation is to small-Please help them


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

I mentioned to SMRC that I am interested in adopting Maddie in August when I move (mentioned this in my application the other day), VERY interested. I would like to donate to help :-( But I have just been made redundant along with millions of others in the UK, and am just scraping by this month, maybe next month when I get paid for the 3 extra jobs I am taking on...  Let me know.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I just wanted to update everyone on the total so far. We have received 750.00 from the general public and 100.00 from spoiled maltese! :chili: :aktion033: :ThankYou: :SM Rocks!: Thank you to those that donated and lets keep them coming. I feel sure that we will reach our goal. These babies deserve the gift of sight.
Thank you,
Cindy


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Feb 25 2009, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734130


> I mentioned to SMRC that I am interested in adopting Maddie in August when I move (mentioned this in my application the other day), VERY interested. I would like to donate to help :-( But I have just been made redundant along with millions of others in the UK, and am just scraping by this month, maybe next month when I get paid for the 3 extra jobs I am taking on...  Let me know.[/B]


Thats very nice Katie, lets us know when you get to the states so we can do the homevisit. Maddie is a sweet girl and loves lots of attention, she is a joy to foster.
Cindy


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi all,
I am bumping this up, I really need your help to raise enough money for Maddies and Tommys surgery...Please, please, I know times are tough but every little bit helps rayer: rayer: :smhelp: :smhelp: They are really sweet babies and I really want to help them get their surgerys so they won't lose their sight.
Thank you,
Cindy


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not much but, I hope it helps!!!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

just madea small donation. =)


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (oliveira101903 @ Feb 26 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734835


> Not much but, I hope it helps!!!![/B]


Thank you so much, I will keep you updated on their progress :ThankYou:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (nikkivong @ Feb 26 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734840


> just madea small donation. =)[/B]


Thank you very much- I take them to the Dr. on March 6 for their pre surgery work up :ThankYou:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You bet I'll help. :thumbsup: 

Thanks for posting this!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 26 2009, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734853


> You bet I'll help. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for posting this!!![/B]


Thank you so Deb :ThankYou: You do so much for these little ones.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Just to update everyone, we have 195.00 in donations from Spoiled Maltese, :ThankYou: everyone that has donated. We have 750.00 from the general public(it is from one person who said Maddie touched her heart!) We still have a long way to go, so please help us. rayer: 

Thank you,
Cindy


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Just to update everyone we have 250.00 in donations from Spoiled Maltese members :chili: :ThankYou: You all are the greatest--so our total is 1000.00!
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Just an update we now have 350.00 from Spoiled Maltese members!! :chili: :aktion033: :ThankYou: arty: Here is the link on our website to make a donation.SCMR donation link for Maddie and Tommy Thank you everyone, these babies are so sweet and really deserve the gift of sight
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Just sent a bit. These babies deserve to see for their whole lives!!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

It is true everything adds up!!! I hope they get everything they need!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (pinkheadbaby @ Mar 3 2009, 09:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738005


> Just sent a bit. These babies deserve to see for their whole lives!!! rayer: rayer:[/B]


Thank you so much--Maddie and Tommy give you kisses


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just donated and I hope you get the full amount that you need for these two. They both look adorable and I hope they get the help they need and find their forever homes soon. 
Please keep us updated.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Until I can foster myself, donating $ is the least I can do! I hope you get every penny you need!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you Cindy for all that you are doing to help these little ones. I have added a little more to the fund.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Mar 2 2009, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737817<div class='quotemain'>Since the link is now on our website I am going to give the total every day. We are now up to 1257.33! Isn't that great. They have their first visit on Friday. Thank you everyone, we are getting closer to our goal. (2600 to 3000) :ThankYou: :clap: :SM Rocks!:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I hope that the dontions add up to enough!! If their appointment is tomorrow, what about the money?
What if everyone gave $1.23? It's too sad to have them go blind
Pleease everyone rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Anne & Cookie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for bumping this up - I just made a little donation. Hope we can get enough for these little darlings!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Mar 6 2009, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739931


> Thanks for bumping this up - I just made a little donation. Hope we can get enough for these little darlings![/B]


I did also! Actually, it was from Crisse, Darla and Fallon
xoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't know how i missed this thread, but Chloe, Chelsea, Riley and Noelle made a donation. I hope that they are able to reach their goal.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie and I just donated!

Josie says: I will give up my baths mommy, if it saves money so Maddie and Tommy can see.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison and I just donated. We are so happy to be able to help.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone, we are leaving to go to the Dr. now will report when I get home. This is their pre surgery evaluation. I will schedule their surgeries when we are closer to our goal, which will hopefully be soon. :ThankYou: :SM Rocks!: 
Maddie and Tommy say thank you and they love you all. :wub2:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I just sent a little donation, too. Maybe I can help more next payday. 

I hope the evaluation goes well and they get their surgeries soon!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Be sure and take the poll :biggrin: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=43742&hl=

A fun way to help these special babies out :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Twinkie Dink and I made our donation. I hope Maddie and Tommy can have their surgery.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Daisy and I just donated. I really hope that the goal is reached. I will keep Maddie and Tommy in my prayers.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone,
We had a busy day at the Drs. we were there 2 hours! He did all sorts of tests and they are both candidates for surgery, yeh! Tommy has an ulcer on one eye so he has to wear a cone for 2 weeks, the poor baby. Our new update is 1806.17 :chili: :aktion033: :ThankYou: Maddie and Tommy give nose licks to everyone. Maddie and Tommy are so sweet, they love to be held and follow you everywhere. Maddie is the spunkier of the two of them she will push the other dogs out of the way so she can get your full attention, Tommy is just a little lover boy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have some donations going out on Monday and for Maddie and Tommy's surgeries are included.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sophie, Joshua, and I just made a donation. Sweet Maddie and Tommy will be in our thoughts. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=49599:bump.gif]

Bumping this up! So glad to hear that their vet visits went so well!! And glad to see our total growing so nicely!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 7 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741056


> I have some donations going out on Monday and for Maddie and Tommy's surgeries are included.[/B]


 :ThankYou: In two weeks we go back to the the Dr. for Tommys recheck. I'm hoping we will have enough then to schedule the surgeries, and I think we will because of the wondeful, caring people on Spoiled Maltese


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll be watching this thread to see if I need to send an additional donation! Tommy and Maddie :wub: :wub: are SO sweet!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Mar 8 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741405


> I'll be watching this thread to see if I need to send an additional donation! Tommy and Maddie :wub: :wub: are SO sweet![/B]



Just checking in on My boy and Maddie I am so thankful things are going so well, and I was glad to have Tommy for the period of time that I had him remember Cindy if you need any more help I will


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Mar 8 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741405


> I'll be watching this thread to see if I need to send an additional donation! Tommy and Maddie :wub: :wub: are SO sweet![/B]


Bonniesmom took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Maggie Bella and I just donated to these little sweethearts. God bless them.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you all for your donations, the girl that sends me the donation total is on vacation right now so I can't update till she gets back this weekend. I know we have enough for Maddie to have her surgery, so we just need to collect more for Tommy
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll see if I can send a more.. not much but I know little things add up to Big Things!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I just did a refund to someone that used SM's donation button, I refunded it with a note but if you read it here first you need to visit www.scmradoption.com directly to submit the donation

i think its great SM members have been able to help so much :chili: 

thanks
Joe


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

bumping this up

Maddie will be scheduled for her surgery in the next couple of weeks(I have to get someone to cover me at work) She is going first because she had a large donation just for her. We still need more for Tommy, so hopefully by the time Maddies recovered Tommy will have his turn. Thank you everyone that has made this possible.
Hugs,
Cindy :Flowers 2:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

</span>Just to update everyone-Maddie is having her surgery on April 1st. :chili: She will have weekly visits with the ophthalmologist for one month. She will then be able to be adopted. She will see an ophthalmologist every three months for a couple of times and then twice a year for the rest of her life. Maddie is a very sweet girl, she loves to play with her toys and loves to be held. :wub2: She weighs 9 pounds, which is a good weight for her.
We still need more donations for Tommy . Hopefully we will get enough for his surgery in the next couple of months. Tommy loves to cuddle and follow you everywhere. He is a very good boy. He weighs 7 pounds. I am very lucky to be fostering these two, they are a joy and so much fun.
Thank you for all the donations we have received. :SM Rocks!: </span>


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

This is the first time I have seen this post. I would have been donating this whole time if I knew. Anyway, here is a little something for now. I will donate as much as I can every payday. Please keep updating us like you have been.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#4b0082">Update...Maddie had her surgery yesterday, all went well. She can see out of one eye and has partial vision (shadowy) in the other eye. The mature cataract is so mature that its actually breaking down, so she has regained some sight. In one month she will be ready to be adopted...so if you know anyone that wants a cute 9lb. Maltese/mix that loves attention and loves to be held, please apply for her. http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?petid=13049868

We still need more donations for Tommy, so if you can help that would be very much apperciated..we need 800 to 1000 more Thank you everyone for all your donations :ThankYou: </span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what great news about Maddie. She is such a doll. I sure hope she finds her forever home soon. Bless you for all you've done for her (& Tommy, too).


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Cindy, bless you for all you do. You have our deepest gratitude and heartfelt thanks.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just sent my donation in. Hope Tommy can have his surgery soon.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Apr 9 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759941


> Just sent my donation in. Hope Tommy can have his surgery soon.[/B]


 :ThankYou: so much


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Anyone know if they're getting close to collecting enough money for Tommy's surgery?


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ May 1 2009, 07:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770314


> Anyone know if they're getting close to collecting enough money for Tommy's surgery?[/B]


I was wondering that too!! That little man has a piece of my heart


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

How much more is needed for Tommys surgery


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Update 05/03/2009
<span style="font-family:Arial">Great news everyone--Tommy is having his surgery on May 20 :chili: We only need 130.00 more and I am sure we will have that by then. I am so happy we were able to give Maddie and Tommy the gift of sight, they are such sweet babies.
Maddie is doing great her sight in her eye is perfect and she has partial vision in the eye that was not done. She is just waiting to be adopted.
Thank you everyone for helping us :ThankYou: </span>


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

I just donated to Tommys surgery. Good luck to the little man.Hope all goes well I am blessed to have a healthy dog if he needs more contact me....


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

We did it, we have enough for his surgery. Thank you everyone :chili: :chili: :chili: </span></span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yay!!!! This is great news!!!!!!!!! :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please keep us updated. Thank you.


----------

